# PODS - too many to choose from! Help??



## Mr. B (25/11/19)

Hey all,

Long story short: I am travelling in less than a month and I am looking for a compact pod system to use whilst in transit. I am going to Vape friendly countries and I have bookmarked all of the safety tips for travelling with vape gear.

Anyways I am looking for a pod system which is rebuildible, and made my own summary below of devices I know of and are available:




Please note:

I excluded pod systems without RBA options as I want to build my own coils. Stock coils are not an option (e.g. Lost Vape Orion)
I excluded AIO systems with external batteries because well, if it's got an external battery it will be larger and heavier and I want lightweight and compact (e.g. not Dot AIO, Mechlyfe Ratelle, etc)

Between these 5 I cannot make up my mind! My thoughts are:

Pacito: nice but the variable wattage system is not that simple. There's no screen so the changes will be based on voltage applied to the resistance of the coil. I will th
Tauren X: has a screen but slightly less mAh than other devices. The screen will probably also chow battery life so I am worried about overall battery life with this one
Vinci: I heard rumours of an RBA coming soon but nothing yet. Juice capacity is huge and battery life is great
RPM40: Same comments as the Vinci, but the RBA section I heard it a bit archaic/basic. Also build quality/longevity of Smok products are questionable.
Fetch: Again same comments as RPM40/Vinci
Any Pod Pro's out there with experience on these devices who can maybe help me to make a decision? Or are there other devices I should also be considering?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (25/11/19)

Tagging @KZOR for some tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/11/19)

@Mr. B ....... out of your options i would either go with the Pasito or THC's.
I like the look of THC more but the Pasito produces slightly better flavor and has a hour + longer battery life.
I am in Bellville and you welcome to come a test the Pasito for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/11/19)

IIRC the Pasito has set wattages which are not based on resistance; 10, 13, 16, 20 and 25w. 

I have one and I love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (25/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> IIRC the Pasito has set wattages which are not based on resistance; 10, 13, 16, 20 and 25w.
> 
> I have one and I love it.


So it is wattage settings and not voltage? Having an RBA option I would have thought that it was voltage settings with output based on resistance. Thanks for the input!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/11/19)

I’m not against experimenting and I did give the Pasito a shot. The flavour is on point, the airflow adjustability is also a big plus allowing you to play between DL and loose MTL. On the other hand, the battery life on it like on all the other pod systems is plain crap. If you’re a chain vaper, stay away from these systems. I often see reviewers saying that you can pull through a whole day or so, on one charge. Sure you cannot, unless you’re using it intermittently with another proper vape setup.
In my opinion, some of these setups are as bulky as my wismec sinuous V80/Wasp Nano RTA (3000 mAh) setup especially the RPM and the Vinci (1500 mAh). The Pasito, Fetch and others are around 1000 mAh.
IMHO, these pod systems are a waste of money.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mr. B (25/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m not against experimenting and I did give the Pasito a shot. The flavour is on point, the airflow adjustability is also a big plus allowing you to play between DL and loose MTL. On the other hand, the battery life on it like on all the other pod systems is plain crap. If you’re a chain vaper, stay away from these systems. I often see reviewers saying that you can pull through a whole day or so, on one charge. Sure you cannot, unless you’re using it intermittently with another proper vape setup.
> In my opinion, some of these setups are as bulky as my wismec sinuous V80/Wasp Nano RTA (3000 mAh) setup especially the RPM and the Vinci (1500 mAh). The Pasito, Fetch and others are around 1000 mAh.
> IMHO, these pod systems are a waste of money.


Thanks for your brutally honest opinion.

I have toyed with the idea of a single battery mod for this venture but I was also excited to experiment with something new. I mean I could very easily get a cheap single battery mod like the Puma baby mod with a tight DL or loose MTL tank to match, but how different would that be from my other gear? I've got tube mechs, mech squonkers, regulated squonkers and a regulated mod at home so why not give a pod a go?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/11/19)

I like this thread @Mr. B and your summary of the devices you are considering

If its only for transit vaping my feeling is it will probably suffice. But then again it does depend on how much you are going to vape especially if you get the opportunity to do it stealthily. Perhaps get a second one as well and/or take a little powerbank in your hand luggage to charge it if you need to.

Cant advise you on the device itself because I haven't tried them - but am keen to hear more about the different devices and their pros and cons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/11/19)

Mr. B said:


> So it is wattage settings and not voltage? Having an RBA option I would have thought that it was voltage settings with output based on resistance. Thanks for the input!



Yup, confirmed. It's wattage that's not based on resistance: https://smoant.com/pasito-rebuildable-pod-kit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/11/19)

I have both the Smoat Pasito & the THC X-Pod so my opinion will be based on my experiences with both. 

Let's start by saying that no pod system that I have tried before, is a substitute for my "normal" mods. They do however have a purpose as far as a quick grab-and-go and carry convenience is concerned. It is defenitely not a chain vape solution for me. 

Flavour: The Pasito is the winner for me. I just can't get the same flavour from the X-Pod. 

Ease of build (RBA): The X-Pod wins by a country mile. Although both build decks are tiny and therefor challenging in its own right, the coil installation for the Pasito deck is quite challenging and if you are using fine MTL coils (I use the Crafted Coils Quad-core MTL Aliens - it is just superior), you have to exercise sufficient care when building.

General operations & use: Both are simple enough. The X-Pod has a small screen which is obviously quite convenient. The Pasito has LEDs that light up in sequence to indicate power levels and battery life remaining. Airflow on the Pasito is set without removing the pod - for the X-Pod you have to remove the pod to set. 

Look & feel: the X-Pod is just in another class here. The look & feel is just superior in all aspects. 

Charging and battery life: Don't expect "normal" 18650 battery life from pod systems. With my style of vaping I have never experienced full day vaping on any of the pod systems that I have used. They both charge relatively quickly however and can be charged from a normal powerbank (which I carry with when I travel anyway for my phone and tablet). Note that the Pasito uses a type-C cable connector. 

So if cool is your thing, X-Pod is the way to go, but I prefer better flavour, so I would go with the Pasito. Not that the X-Pod is bad at all - the Pasito just gives me that little bit more. 

I should mention that I have heard of two people that complained that their batteries "died" on the Pasito. I have two Pasitos and have not had any problems. I think the X-Pod has not been around that long, so I have not heard much about it. 

Hope you find your best solution. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/11/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have both the Smoat Pasito & the THC X-Pod so my opinion will be based on my experiences with both.
> 
> Let's start by saying that no pod system that I have tried before, is a substitute for my "normal" mods. They do however have a purpose as far as a quick grab-and-go and carry convenience is concerned. It is defenitely not a chain vape solution for me.
> 
> ...




Not to hijack the thread here but I have one of these coils in my PASITO's RBD deck and I just can't seem to get the wicking right  

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collec...ducts/white-collar-mtl-fused-claptons-30-2-38


----------



## Andre (26/11/19)

Consider the Vapefly Jester. Lots of space to build. No leaking for me flying Cpt/Jhb/Sao Paulo/Santiago and back. Best flavour of all the pod systems I have tried. 1000 mAh. Three power settings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Not to hijack the thread here but I have one of these coils in my PASITO's RBD deck and I just can't seem to get the wicking right
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collec...ducts/white-collar-mtl-fused-claptons-30-2-38



The Pasito RBA doesn't like a lot of cotton. Remember you have limited space inside the RBA - you want want to ensure that you don't choke it and leave space inside the chamber. Also don't leave the tails to long - just short of reaching the juice intake at the bottom of the RBA. If you know the Insider bridge for the BB, that is how I wick the Pasito RBA. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B (26/11/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have both the Smoat Pasito & the THC X-Pod so my opinion will be based on my experiences with both.
> 
> Let's start by saying that no pod system that I have tried before, is a substitute for my "normal" mods. They do however have a purpose as far as a quick grab-and-go and carry convenience is concerned. It is defenitely not a chain vape solution for me.
> 
> ...





RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have both the Smoat Pasito & the THC X-Pod so my opinion will be based on my experiences with both.
> 
> Let's start by saying that no pod system that I have tried before, is a substitute for my "normal" mods. They do however have a purpose as far as a quick grab-and-go and carry convenience is concerned. It is defenitely not a chain vape solution for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your very detailed opinion and advice.

The purpose of this pod is for use in transit. I am looking for something which I can use with higher nic in short periods of time during a layover at the airport or whilst waiting for a taxi/cab, etc. To this end chain vaping wouldn't be practical but I will still carry my normal gear with me for a chain vape when settled in and not in transit. 

Based on my objective above and everyone's responses, I think I will go for the Pasito. A big thanks to all who responded with their input!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (26/11/19)

Andre said:


> Consider the Vapefly Jester. Lots of space to build. No leaking for me flying Cpt/Jhb/Sao Paulo/Santiago and back. Best flavour of all the pod systems I have tried. 1000 mAh. Three power settings.


Thanks for the heads up. I completely forgot about this one.

I looked at it and to be honest, I'm not too keen as it's not that readily available. I cannot find one at any vape stores in CPT on their websites so would have to ship from JHB or Durban, whereas I can get a Pasito with an RBA 8km's from my office for R490.

The Pasito is cheaper and more easily available but thank you for bringing the Jester to my attention

Reactions: Like 2


----------

